# Vegas Robaina Famosos Cigar Review - Love this cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Smoked these with a few buddies at lunch today and it was perfect. I prefer this to the Cohiba Robusto. Great flavor, great looking, perfect burn...

Read the full review here: Vegas Robaina Famosos Cigar Review - Love this cigar


----------

